# San Francisco Business Registration



## champ.49er (Aug 4, 2014)

I just received this "Notice of Business Registration Requirement" which states "You are receiving this notice because you have been identified as an independent contractor....". I only work for Amazon Flex (UCA1), not Uber or Lyft, but I'm required to register to SF as a business which doesn't make sense for me as I only do this part-time.

For those of you who are like me and just work Amazon Flex, have there been any issues if you "never read" this notice?

This really sucks and I might just work UCA7 in Sunnyvale even though I live in SF.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Another form of government meddling. Pretty soon they'll crack down on all Flex drivers and will require licenses, placards, registration, inspections and fees of all sorts to keep the public "safe." Also watch out for stings where cops order from Amazon and check to see if you have all your papers lined up.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

i thought the new law was passed where you only need the license if you live in the city

http://www.latimes.com/politics/ess...t-drivers-will-only-1507937669-htmlstory.html


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

hey! I also work out of UCA1 ..

I registered for the business license when I was doing rideshare because SF threatened $1,000 fines if you were pulled over while driving and didn’t have it. I never got asked for it, and felt like it was a huge waste of money registering in the first place.

Never renewed either.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

soupergloo said:


> hey! I also work out of UCA1 ..
> 
> I registered for the business license when I was doing rideshare because SF threatened $1,000 fines if you were pulled over while driving and didn't have it. I never got asked for it, and felt like it was a huge waste of money registering in the first place.
> 
> Never renewed either.


I thought the purpose of the license was to make sure you were paying local (city) taxes on top of the state and federal taxes on the income from your "business."


----------



## champ.49er (Aug 4, 2014)

soupergloo said:


> hey! I also work out of UCA1 ..
> 
> I registered for the business license when I was doing rideshare because SF threatened $1,000 fines if you were pulled over while driving and didn't have it. I never got asked for it, and felt like it was a huge waste of money registering in the first place.
> 
> Never renewed either.


Sounds like you're just like me and just doing Amazon Flex. Did you receive the letter last year (and maybe this year) and just ignored it?


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

champ.49er said:


> I just received this "Notice of Business Registration Requirement" which states "You are receiving this notice because you have been identified as an independent contractor....". I only work for Amazon Flex (UCA1), not Uber or Lyft, but I'm required to register to SF as a business which doesn't make sense for me as I only do this part-time.
> 
> For those of you who are like me and just work Amazon Flex, have there been any issues if you "never read" this notice?
> 
> This really sucks and I might just work UCA7 in Sunnyvale even though I live in SF.


Someone turned you in. Do you have enemies close to you who would snitch on you out of revenge?
They're going to audit you now and you have to send them your schedule C from your tax return.
California is the worst place to be an independent contractor. 
You are hunted by the government so the fat CalPERS pensions can get paid.

If you're a minority, I'd quit Flex and apply for a government job now.
If you're not a minority, chances are that you won't get hired, so you'll just have to suffer and comply.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Yup someone took notice of all the tips we were making and decided some of it should go to them.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

champ.49er said:


> Sounds like you're just like me and just doing Amazon Flex. Did you receive the letter last year (and maybe this year) and just ignored it?


I don't remember getting the letter, but if I did, I probably did ignore it haha.


----------

